# Wine Maker's Cruise



## djrockinsteve (Jul 16, 2011)

Has anyone ever thought about having a cruise for many of us wine makers? We could meet aboard a ship and sail to the caribbean or wherever and get to meet everybody.

Relax and have a great time all the while enjoying the wonderful tropic breezes. Maybe we could even get a party room private some night.

Anyone interested???


----------



## rob (Jul 16, 2011)

I could see it


----------



## Stefani (Jul 16, 2011)

I enjoy cruises!!


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 16, 2011)

It would depend on the date but Vicki and I have been going on at least one cruise a year for the last few years. We love it!


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 16, 2011)

I've never been on a cruise before........could be a possibility for me! Depends on when, etc.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 16, 2011)

I am not the "cruise" type... but meeting at a resort would be really fun! Florida in cooler weather would be a blast!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 16, 2011)

I usually pick a week or two a year in advance a cruise and do not book anything work wise for us. Then when it gets around a month away I watch daily and sometimes twice daily the price. Prices usually drop 3 weeks prior to fill in the last cabins/rooms.

We have gotten half price most times. 

We being close to the east coast drive to Baltimore usually or New York even NJ is a port and sail out of there. This way we have no airfare and can board and deboard really fast.

We have visited the western Caribbean and Bermuda and wife's been to southern Caribbean. If you go to Caribbean you usually have to sail out of Miami/Ft. Lauterdale. Bermuda and northern territory the eastern ports work.

I was just contemplating another trip to Bermuda and was wondering if others would be interested. It would have to be next year to give everyone a chance to plan and save.

For those who haven't cruised it includes your meals and juice/coffee/tea. Alcohol is extra as is pop. They do offer site seeing tours but those are extra. Casino after you are 3 miles out as well as many shows and on board fun. Bring your bikini/swim trunks.

I'll look and see what's available and post it if anyone else would be interested.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 16, 2011)

I will make the bikinis for anyone interested. I have some nice handkerchiefs that should work well.

Debbie


----------



## rob (Jul 16, 2011)

hardly wait for Running Wolfs responds...


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 16, 2011)

Me too!!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 16, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> I will make the bikinis for anyone interested. I have some nice handkerchiefs that should work well.
> 
> Debbie



Hot Dang. I'll take one. I love red and I just need the bottoms as I prefer to go topless. Don't worry about marking front or back as it will fit either way. 

Gonna need to schedule my Brazillian Wax appointment now. It may take a few treatments to get it all.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 16, 2011)

I found some 6-7 night cruises from $649.00 and up.
Aug-Sept were less than earlier ones.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 16, 2011)

Do you want string, thong or the high thigh version? Low cut, high cut??

My creative juices are flowing now! Maybe I could make one of each and you could model them, then everyone would know what style they prefer!!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 16, 2011)

Deb you got me very excited now. Could I have the high cut bikini with 3 thin straps. Maybe a red white and blue one each. One going to my hips the second to my waist and the 3rd a tad higher. 

I'll model them for you for the others. 

Runningwolf might like his made of leather.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 16, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> Do you want string, thong or the high thigh version? Low cut, high cut??
> 
> My creative juices are flowing now! Maybe I could make one of each and you could model them, then everyone would know what style they prefer!!
> 
> Debbie



Why don't we just head for Hedonism II, Jamaica. No need for suit or sewing and Debbie's imaginary juices will continue to flow.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll have you know....

my juices are NOT imaginary!!

I like your taste in bikinis Steve! This is gonna be fun!

Debbie


----------



## J-Gee (Jul 16, 2011)

In order to be more cost efficient,I suggest quartering the handkerchiefs.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jul 16, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> I usually pick a week or two a year in advance a cruise and do not book anything work wise for us. Then when it gets around a month away I watch daily and sometimes twice daily the price. Prices usually drop 3 weeks prior to fill in the last cabins/rooms.
> 
> We have gotten half price most times.
> 
> ...



Maybe no airfare for you... but that aint no short drive for me. I need a banana hamack. Green looks best on me with strips running long way, makes me look better


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok... green with stripes... got it.

I'm gonna be busy!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 17, 2011)

Rob keeps elbowing me to ask if it's okay if he wears his "C String". It's a one piece that snaps around and is held in place all by itself. It's the rave in Germany. Only he can pull this off with style.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 17, 2011)

Can you send me a pic of that?? It might be a nice side business to set up. I bet I could ship them in a regular envelope!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 17, 2011)

Mike believe me I thought about those who lived on the opposite side of the states. Perhaps several of you could have a cruise on the west coast. 

I just figured we wanted to cruise again and thought it would be cool to get together. Perhaps we could get get Wade to order us some T shirts that would match Debs bikini bottoms. 

Deb I'll post a link for the "C" string. And for the record years ago I had actually came up with the concept patterned after those wrist snap bracelets.

https://www.cstringdirect.com/

I think Runningwolf used to wear one. How do you think he attracted his wife?


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 17, 2011)

We could be partners. You get the rights to the idea. Matching T-shirts is a great idea. We could come up with a whole cruise wardrobe! We'll be cruising for life!!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 17, 2011)

Something for the day and something that could be added for evening wear. Not to confining as it's hot on a cruise. Maybe an open back. 

Do you believe that Wade would mind if we put the initials "WMT" on the front of the c string (embossed????) and a corisponding logo on the shirts. It would tie them together.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 17, 2011)

I'll do the photography for advertising.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 17, 2011)

This is really shaping up!! I can't wait for you all to see the prototype!

Debbie


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 17, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Mike believe me I thought about those who lived on the opposite side of the states. Perhaps several of you could have a cruise on the west coast.
> 
> I just figured we wanted to cruise again and thought it would be cool to get together. Perhaps we could get get Wade to order us some T shirts that would match Debs bikini bottoms.
> 
> ...



I have to say it..........it looks more like a decorative maxi pad than a bathing suit!


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 17, 2011)

I hadn't seen the link... until now....OMG!!! I sent that to a few people I know!! LOL

Debbie


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 17, 2011)

Steve....

My husband's question is.....

How do YOU know about this??

Debbie


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 17, 2011)

It only comes in 2 sizes... bummer! 

Debbie


----------



## Wade E (Jul 17, 2011)

Im only going on this cruise if we can also do a lot of deep sea fishing!


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh, with these C-strings... I'll think there'll be some DEEP fishing all right!

Debbie


----------



## Wade E (Jul 17, 2011)

Bwaaaa haaaa haaaa! Maybe even some ........Stripers! Eeeeewwwwwwww


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 17, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Bwaaaa haaaa haaaa! Maybe even some ........Stripers! Eeeeewwwwwwww



or bottom feeders..LOL


----------



## grapeman (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey deb, can you make me a second one of these? One is in the wash now and I might want a second one for the cruise.


----------



## davewaz (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow, so already in this thread I've heard references to Hedonism II and links to strapless bottoms,,,,,,, when you folks plan a party let me know I'm there


----------



## rob (Jul 17, 2011)

ok Grapeman, I will be the first......what the heck is that thing?


----------



## rob (Jul 17, 2011)

oh boy, its not what I think it is?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 17, 2011)

rob said:


> ok Grapeman, I will be the first......what the heck is that thing?



refer back to the link Steve posted... https://www.cstringdirect.com/


----------



## rob (Jul 17, 2011)

just what I thought. I am about as open minded as they come....but really, ask youself this, would John Wayne wear that???


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 17, 2011)

No but I bet Bill Clinton wood. LMAO


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 17, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> It only comes in 2 sizes... bummer!
> 
> Debbie



Yea and trust me, 1 size does NOT fit all.

I saw a video of a german talk show that had a model show one. She had on a body suit underneath. Apparently on an occasion they would just pop off. (Insert adjective here). 

They say that the c string feels weird.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 17, 2011)

WOW, ear muffs sure have come a long ways!


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 17, 2011)

OMG... I can visualize that!

Graperman... I'll get you one as quick as I can. You should never have just 1!! Any color preference on this one?

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 17, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> OMG... I can visualize that!
> 
> Graperman... I'll get you one as quick as I can. You should never have just 1!! Any color preference on this one?
> 
> Debbie



Do they have buttons on the front?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 17, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Do they have buttons on the front?



...or velcro?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 17, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> ...or velcro?



Just like ripping a bandaid off a cut.

1, 2, 3, AAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## robie (Jul 18, 2011)

I recently took a Holland America cruise. They allowed us to bring on as much wine as we could carry; just couldn't take it out of the room without paying a corking fee. We could bring our own best so others can sample.

I took a Princess cruise; they wouldn't allow us to bring on any wine, period.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 18, 2011)

I am looking at 2 cruises now.Aug. 26, 2012 thru Sept. 2nd and Sept. 16, 2012 thru 23rd.
Current prices $769.00 a person and $649.00 respectively. These prices change from time to time as they try to fill them in.

First was on the Celebrity's Summit and Royal Caribbean is the second. Both 7 nights and sail out of New Jersey.

If anyone is interested PM me.


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 18, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> I am looking at 2 cruises now.*Aug. 26, 2010 thru Sept. 2nd* and Sept. 16, 2012 thru 23rd.
> Current prices $769.00 a person and $649.00 respectively. These prices change from time to time as they try to fill them in.
> 
> First was on the Celebrity's Summit and Royal Caribbean is the second. Both 7 nights and sail out of New Jersey.
> ...



Steve we already missed the first one! Just sayin'


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 18, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> I am looking at 2 cruises now.Aug. 26, 2010 thru Sept. 2nd and Sept. 16, 2012 thru 23rd.





Redtrk said:


> Steve we already missed the first one! Just sayin'


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 18, 2011)

Why do you think the rates are so cheap?

2012 Folks. 3rd grade was hard on me


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 18, 2011)

We all know Steve's boat sailed a loooong time ago!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 18, 2011)

sailed but never docked. But you know Brandy was a fine girl.


----------



## davewaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Cruises make most of their money off of booze, excursions and upgrades. The main problem with having a cruise from this forum is that we wouldn't be able to bring on what we've made. Don't mean to be a buzzkill but the cruiselines are dicks when it comes to bringing booze on board. I just went on royal caribean and paid $35 a bottle for the red zin my liquor store sells for 7....


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 18, 2011)

I wasn't intending that. we'd just have a blast just like our get togethers here.


----------



## timothyg (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey - I'm new to this forum and started wine making a few weeks ago. I'm perusing through the forums as I learn more about this. I noticed this thread as I was searching for something else.

Anyways I was going to comment that as a side business I actually own a cruise agency (CruiseADeal). My point being I personally cruise at least once a year and wanted a way to save money for myself, co-workers, and friends (kind of the same reason why I started wine making hehe).

If anyone is interested in a cruise via any of the major cruise lines (Carnival, Royal Caribbean, Celebrity, Norwegian, Holland America, etc) I can book you a cruise at a discounted rate (less then orbitz or expedia). 

If you're interested in a group of 8 cabins then 1 berth (1 person) is free or if you're interested in a cruise I can create a group for as little as 1 cabin. I'm simply here to save you guys, and myself money on cruises.

E-mail at [email protected] or call me up at 443-599-9846 if you have any cruise related questions.

I would be happy to setup a group for you guys. Also I do have some pull with the cruise lines so I can try (and I would personally love to do this) to allow them to bring our own wine on board and give a seminar about wine making (if enough people are interested in a particular cruise we could probably pull this off). I went on a cruise this April and a biker gang brought on 30 bikes on-board the ship and rode on the islands. The cruise lines are very accommodating to groups. Let me know.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks but I have this taken care of.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 29, 2011)

davewaz said:


> The main problem with having a cruise from this forum is that we wouldn't be able to bring on what we've made.



We'll get Runningwolf in a wet suit and he can float us some skeeter pee around the other side of the ship and we can hoist them in.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jul 29, 2011)

Itsuko and I each took a bottle of my wine aboard our last cruise on Carnival Cruise Lines this past March. It did not make it to the dining room so no extra fee was involved. There was no problem with carrying it openly about the ship.


Liquor and Beverage Policy

Bringing Alcohol On Board - Embarkation Day:

Guests are prohibited from bringing alcoholic beverages on board. However, at the beginning of the cruise during embarkation day, guests (21 years of age and older) may bring on board one bottle (750ml) of wine or champagne, per person, only in their carry-on luggage. A $10 corkage fee per bottle will be charged should you wish to consume this wine in the main dining room; $14 corkage fee per bottle in the steakhouse. (A corkage fee is a charge exacted at a restaurant for every bottle of liquor served that was not bought on the premises)

On embarkation day, guests may bring a small quantity (package of 12 per person) of non-alcoholic beverages onboard, only in their carry-on luggage. 

All alcohol/hard liquor/beer (sealed, unopened bottles/cans), wine/champagne over the allowable 1-bottle per guest (sealed, unopened bottles) or excessive quantities of non-alcoholic beverages (over 12 per person, sealed, unopened bottles/cans) will be confiscated and stored for safekeeping until the end of the voyage. The retained item(s) will be available for collection in onboard designated location on the morning of debarkation. Unsealed liquids that are prohibited will be discarded, as well as any unclaimed items left after the voyage, and no compensation will be given in either case.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 29, 2011)

That's good to know. As always read all of the rules and policies.

You will need a passport to go on this cruise. Just heads up. My brother in law and his wife went on a cruise and they noticed ahead of them a young woman and a tall man. Later they learned it was their honeymoon.

When this couple arrived up front to be checked aboard the ship they discovered the groom did not have his birth certificate. (prior to passport requirements). The bride did.

She waved him goodbye and told him she would see him when she returns. He did not take the cruise....money lost.

Wonder if they are still married.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 29, 2011)

OMG Sad to lose out... but losing twice the money would be worse!!

Debbie


----------



## Daisy317 (Jul 29, 2011)

With an upcoming wedding, idk if i'll have money for 2 vacays


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 30, 2011)

Daisy317 said:


> With an upcoming wedding, idk if i'll have money for 2 vacays



Daisy if you'd hold still we can put you in our carry on luggage.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 30, 2011)

And not talk!!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 30, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> And not talk!!Debbie



 Excuse me sir, it appears that your luggage is talking on it's cell phone.

If you do not mind we will be glad to assist you as soon as your luggage completes it's call.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 30, 2011)

yeaaaaa THAT could be a deal breaker!!

Debbie


----------

